# Breitling B1 W/ Newly Acquired Utc Module



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

Just added this UTC module to my B1, after a long search. Had been wearing it on strap, but I am really liking this combo...may just keep it on bracelet for a period.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

wacky, I am still not sure whether I would wear one or not but they sure are cool. Do you have any shots of the back of it, how thick and is is manual or quartz?

cheers

Andy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That looks superb, well done on finding a UTC+bracelet is it brand new, looks like a Pro2?


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

foztex said:


> wacky, I am still not sure whether I would wear one or not but they sure are cool. Do you have any shots of the back of it, how thick and is is manual or quartz?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


Andy,

Not sure if you are asking about the UTC thickness, or the B1. The UTC module is not that much thicker than the bracelet, quartz, and 24hr display. As happens, I was not too impressed when I first saw this combo a few years ago. It has grown on me, and I have to tell you that now, I think it *makes* the watch. The first day I wore it, I received several good comments.

From a practicality standpoint, it's "belt-and-suspenders". Adding a UTC module to a watch that has two time zones, and a digital UTC display is repetitive to say the least...but VERY cool.

Jim


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

JoT said:


> That looks superb, well done on finding a UTC+bracelet is it brand new, looks like a Pro2?


Technically, the B1 comes with a "Fighter" bracelet, but yes, looks like the Pro II. I purchased the UTC used, on half bracelet - used my other current half, and I was in business. The UTC bracelet is even harder to find, if not impossible, than an affordable UTC, so I lucked out on this one. Just need a few swipes with a Cape Cod cloth - battery was just replaced.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

jcalka said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > That looks superb, well done on finding a UTC+bracelet is it brand new, looks like a Pro2?
> ...


It looks great, though I have to agree on the "belt and braces" approach - you'll be scrabbling around for excuses to track multiple different time zones!!!









Nice one!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Well done,totally unnesescery but great at the same time adds that something to a watch that does not need it







Super.

Martin


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Jim, I love it!!! The fact that you've incorporated the UTC yourself is commendable. A very nice look. My B-2 is being serviced at the moment, and is likely to be a few weeks yet, so I'm really missing it. With the extra weight of the UTC, it must feel awesome on the wrist!

Cheers

Simon.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Never seen that module before definitely an eye opener


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

potz said:


> I'm still on the lookout for a 22/20 Ti module with a black face for my Chrono Avenger. At a sensible price.


Just looked up the Chrono Avenger w/ UTC in my 04 Chronolog - Very Nice, lead picture. I don't think I have ever seen a Ti UTC - I'll ask around on another forum for you.

Good luck.

Jim


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks fantastic, I'll be looking to get one of those for my B1 when I have a bit more cash to spare. Hope you don't mind me asking but where did you buy it from (you can pm me if you don't want to post it on the forum)?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

JohnFraininthe93rd said:


> Looks fantastic, I'll be looking to get one of those for my B1 when I have a bit more cash to spare. Hope you don't mind me asking but where did you buy it from (you can pm me if you don't want to post it on the forum)?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dan


Dan,

PM'd you more details, but found this one on the "bay" after many months of searching.


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice. I like the new version - very techie looking - but this is the type I originally saw and thought "Why don't more companies offer these?".


----------



## UK-Ling (Jul 9, 2008)

Quick question (and the watch looks great by the way!), is that the black or slate grey dial?


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

UK-Ling said:


> Quick question (and the watch looks great by the way!), is that the black or slate grey dial?


Hi,

Black dial on the B-1 and UTC


----------



## UK-Ling (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks jcalka! 

Would it be possible for you to PM me the details that you provided via a PM to an earlier poster?


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

UK-Ling said:


> Thanks jcalka!
> 
> Would it be possible for you to PM me the details that you provided via a PM to an earlier poster?


This post was last year, so I'm a bit foggy on the details. After many months of looking for this UTC module for my B-1, I finally found one on eBay. As you probably know this one has been out of production for some time and is near impossible to find.

That being said, I have seen one, or two show up in the past year.

Good luck with your search.

BTW - I tried to PM you, but I guess you need more posts


----------

